# LA Lily



## MB623 (Apr 25, 2013)

A picture of a Longiflorum-Asiatic (LA) lily blooming in my backyard.


Last year only one plant popped up and bloomed, this year 10 plants popped up, but only one bloomed so far. There is another plant with a nice little bud that's starting to yellow up, but I think it may not bloom this year because it's getting so hot here in AZ.


I was taking the pic and noticed this tiny little bug in the flower. This is as good as the image gets with my camera, he's kinda hard to see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silberrücken (Apr 26, 2013)

Gorgeous photos of a beautiful Lily!  :biggrin:

I tried to get a look at the bug.... I am not positive of it but it reminds me of an Assassin Bug nymph. Perhaps someone with better eyes can help with that.

Post more pics, please! :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks like an assassin nymph to me, too...I was surprised to see some hanging out on my house this Spring.  Nice lily!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MB623 (Apr 27, 2013)

If the second bud decides to open up I'll get a pic for sure, and if I start seeing a lot of assassin nymphs out there I may have to collect one of them. The lilies are sitting in front of a large bird of paradise (Strelitzia reginae) that produces buds, but the flowers never open up. I would love to see them open up and get a nice pic, but I think it's either planted in a bad spot (too much shade or sun) or it just gets too hot for them to open up. If the BOP ever blooms I'll be sure to get some pics of those too.


----------



## MB623 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Another one!*

The second lily opened up this morning.  


You can see the older one withering.







The assassin bug molted and moved from the withering flower to the new one. 


Just a little praying mantis I found crawling around, couldn't resist taking a pic of him.


----------

